# Solved: Epson printer cannot recognize ink cartridges.



## macprob

I am using an Intel Mac with Snow Leopard OS.
I am connected to an Epson DX4800 printer which has functioned properly for many months. I printed several documents earlier today. I then found a message on the printer screen - "Cannot recognize ink cartridges". Clearly it had recognised them hitherto. None of the cartridges is empty.
I have disconnected all the cables and reconnected.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled the software.
The problem still exists. 
I was seeking to disable the Epson Status Monitor, but I can't find a way to do that.
An internet search indicates that this is a frequent problem, but I haven't found a satisfactory solution.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Macprob.


----------



## Bernardo

I'd still try the replacement scenario


----------



## macprob

Thanks for that suggestion, but the colour cartridges were only put in about three weeks ago and I have used the printer for black and white documents since then (I know that uses some coloured ink, but there is still ample in each cartridge). The black cartridge was replaced within the last fortnight and has been used to print around 20 pages; it is almost full.

Macprob.


----------



## Bernardo

Do those cartridges have expiration dates similar to HP?


----------



## macprob

No, I can't find any expiry dates on the cartridges and I have disposed of all the packaging. I bought them all together in a single pack earlier this year from an outlet that has reasonable turnover. I don't think they were old stock, and very much doubt that they would have been out of date.


----------



## Bernardo

Have you looked at the bottom of the cartridges for any ink build up? Perhaps swabbing with a damp qtip?


----------



## macprob

Thanks for that. I had all the cartridges out earlier today and the pin that the black cartridge fits on was certainly messier than the others. I tried cleaning it but the cartridge itself caused a further build up when replaced. I put a new black cartridge in and that was recognised. Printing was mediocre for about ten copies, but now is back to normal. I have to say that I begrudge wasting a nearly new cartridge - I shall mention it to my supplier. Thanks for taking the time and trouble to give advice.


----------



## Bernardo

You're welcome and thanks for the follow up.

The ink companies need to sell cartridges, for sure. That is why they almost give away the printers.


----------

